# McDonnel XP-67 Moonbat in service markings



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is Collect-Aire's 1/48 resin McDonnell XP-67 Moonbat. I didn't so much as finish it as surrender to it. I could have spent another month fixing all the "for advanced modelers only" "features" of the model, but one month is enough, I have other kits to build. 

Markings are for the55th Fighter Squadron, 20th Fighter Group, 8th AF in England, which was in reality a P-38 Squadron 


















I just had to give this thing invasion stripes. I know the 1943 dark green mottle usually didn't last until late 1944, but it MIGHT have on one or two planes.







Note in the pic above that the upperside of the fuselage shows the topside stripes have been painted over with fresher, darker OD paint. 









Instrument panel from a P-38, gunsight and rudder pedals from a P-47, radio gear from a P-51, photoecthed seatbelts from an aftermarket sheet - I'm the pilot and my friend Ralph is the crew chief. And I made the data panel so it says the right kind of airplane: 









And this is how much friggin weight it took to keep this thing standing on its nose gear - THIRTEEN 230 grain .45 slugs (4 in each nacelle), two 55 grain .223 rounds, and it _still _didn't stand firm until I put two .36 cal civil war pistol balls in the prop spinners! 









Parts fit was "approximate" throughout. Fortunately it was a soft resin and sanded easily, but getting the wings to fit the fuselage, and the nacelle noses to fit the wings, pretty much sanded all the surface detail off. Everything had at _LEAST _1/16" difference in sizes on the mating surfaces. Those details on top of the engines are all replaced with plastic bits. The canopy didn't fit at all. I had to use putty to make the opening on the nose (where the windshield sits) smaller, and raise the aft canopy section 1/32 off the decking. I can't see any way this thing could be built canopy-closed, the vac clear part is just tooooo smalllll. The props are a mess, and I'm too tired to make them right. Good thing they're flat black. I had to build up the back of the spinners to fit the nacelles. Oh, and speaking of the nacelles, the port one exploded while I was drilling it out for the weights. Shattered. I was searching for the parts for an hour. What your looking at is about half the parts jigsawed together with Aves Apoxy Sculpt replacing the rest of the shape. 

I named her "Rawcuss Roslin" 'cause I was watching Battlestar Galactica right before I made the decals. And yes, it's misspelled on purpose (actually made up of two words that describe her in her fouler moods). 

Well, I'm gonna go build something easy now. Whew!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I would never have guessed at the problems with this one if you hadn't detailed them out. Looks like a silk purse, sounds like you started with a sows' ear. Nice looking build John.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

An excellent build as usual sir ! :thumbsup: 
I have to confess that this is the first time i've seen a builtup model of this aircraft and i think it's a beautiful looking design.

Top notch stuff John and i'm in agreement with Al, never would have guessed the much wailing and gnashing of teeth type problems this puppy caused you if you hadn't mentioned them.

Go easy


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Tanks, guys!


----------

